# Notebook reinigen im Raum Ludwigshafen/Mannheim ?



## Andreas Späth (10. Februar 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde der Tutorianer.

Mein Notebook (HP Pavillion zd8155ea) hat leider seit einer Woche extreme Hitzeprobleme, bzw ich bemerke sie erst seit einer Woche....
Die CPU (P4 630) läuft selbst im Leerlauf schon locker auf 72°c, an Arbeiten mit dem Ding ist garnichtmehr zu denken das schaltet sich spätestens bei 78°c selbst ab.
Ich bin mir sicher dass es im Sommer letztes Jahr selbst stunden unter Vollast nicht so heiss wurde, deswegen denke ich dass es einfach zuviel Staub gefressen haben wird.

Eine möglichkeit wäre ja das Ding einfach an HP einzuschicken, aber abgesehen davon dass ich keine geeignete Verpackungsmöglichkeit habe, wäre das da auch einige Zeit weg.
Kennt jemand ne Adresse in Ludwigshafen oder Mannheim die soetwas machen?
Also aufmachen, Kühler reinigen, zumachen, eventuell den Bildschirm abwischen und fertig....
Ich kenn keinen Computerladen hier der das macht, die würden höchstens Ram austauschen.
Bevor ich es für Wochen einschicke (und nen Ersatz finden muss für diese Zeit) dachte ich dass vielleicht Jemand hier da eine Adresse für mich hätte.

Greetinx, Andy


----------



## AndreG (15. Februar 2008)

Das wird keiner machen, weil wenn das Notebook dann kaputt ist/geht, man den Laden belangen könnte. Und du würdest deine Garantie bei HP verlieren, weil die dann sagen es war kein autorisiertes Personal.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Andreas Späth (15. Februar 2008)

Garantie ist sowieso keine mehr drauf (3 Jahre alt, meine güte wie schnell die Zeit vergeht)
Und es gibt ja Firmen die das machen, aber leider ist mir da die Wartezeit etwas zu extrem, und dann noch der Postweg....


----------



## AndreG (15. Februar 2008)

Klar machen die das wenn keine Garantie mehr drauf ist  dann würde ich es sogar sauber machen .

Aber sonst sind die Firmen die sowas bei Garantie machen rar oder sie wissen nicht worauf sie sich damit einlassen.

Mfg Andre


----------



## KyriosTheristis (16. Februar 2008)

Wenn es eh keine Garantie mehr hat, wie machst du es dann nicht selber?
Ich hab zwar jetzt noch nie ein Notebook aufgeschraubt und weiss nicht, wie viel man da kaputt machen kann, aber so schwierig sollte das doch eigentlich nicht sein, wenn man mit genügend Vorsicht da ran geht. Halt gucken, dass man nicht die ganze Festplatte oder so mit dem Staubsauger reinsaugt :-D


----------



## Andreas Späth (16. Februar 2008)

Genau das ist das Problem, ich krieg es nicht komplett auf.
Es hängt irgendwo, wo ich weder irgendwelche "Halteknubbel" noch Schrauben finden kann.
Ich bin nicht gerade zimperlich bei sowas (Hardware kann schon was ab) aber da befürchte ich dassich irgendwas abbrechen werde wennich die ganze Bodenplate entferne.
Dummerweise sind alle klappen am Boden so intelligent plaziert dassich von da aus auch nicht an die Kühlung rankommen.

Und ich hab im Moment kein Ersatzgerät da, sonst würde ich da vermutlich einfach mal rohe Kräfte walten lassen


----------



## PC Heini (16. Februar 2008)

Versuch mal die Tastatur zu lösen. Meist hats oben Halterungen, die leicht nach unten gedrückt werden müssen, um die Tastatur zu entfernen. Wenn das geht, siehst Du vlt noch die letzte Schraube, die den Bodendeckel festhält. Oder wenn Du gar Glück hast, kommst Du so an den Lüfter ran.


----------



## Andreas Späth (16. Februar 2008)

Also von der Tastatur aus sind die Lüfter nicht erreichbar, da sitzt das Motherboard zwischen (soviel konnte ich schon erkennen). Aber das muss ich mal versuchen wennich wieder den nerv hab.
Die letzte Dreiviertelstunde rumgeschraube und gebiege... da sind noch zuviele Agressionen vorhanden gegen den Designer des Gerätes 

Warum die Hersteller die Kühlung nicht einfach durch ne Klappe erreichbar machen....
Neben Ram und Festplatte austauschen dürfte das ja der häufigste Grund sein das man Notebooks öffnet.


Edit: Auch ne Idee

Zusätzlich zur Luftkühlung eine externe Wasserkühlung die man dann einfach anstöpseln kann. Die Kühler selbst sind ja winzig, und Pumpe, Wasserreservoir und Radiator extern als Dockingstation....
Da ich eh die Anschaffung eines neuen Notebooks plane, werd ich mal sowas versuchen wenn das hier kurz vor der Rente steht 

Für leute wie ich die nen Desktopersatz brauchen ideal. Unterwegs nur mit Luft gekühlt dann einfach die Leistung runterregeln, sollte ja heutzutage bei jeder CPU und GPU möglich sein....


----------



## PC Heini (17. Februar 2008)

Ne letzte Idee hätt ich noch; Die letzte Schraube könnte auch unter einer Etikette sein. Wird auch gerne gemacht. ( Siegelfunktion ) Auch in Laufwerksschächten sind meist noch Schrauben versteckt. Da heissts dann Laufwerke ausbauen, damit man an die Schrauben kommt.


----------

